# Pepto Bismol Dosage - Waiting to give it now



## Crystalbank (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks to this forum I've been out and bought Pepto Bismol for my little mini who has an upset tum.

Could someone tell me what dosage to use please?


----------



## Carolyn R (Mar 31, 2009)

The dose is approx 60cc for a full size horse. This breaks down to about 15 cc per 250 pounds, and 3-4 cc for a mini foal. I know the foal dosage is correct, and in all honesty, its pepto, a couple cc's more for an adult mini will not be catastrophic (just don't go overboard). It can be given every 3-4 hours.


----------



## Crystalbank (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks Carolyn. He's nine months old.

Will go out to him now. When should I expect to see an improvement in the diarrhoea?


----------



## Carolyn R (Mar 31, 2009)

pepto can work, but it may take up to 48 hours for it to completely disperse. I swear by using biosponge. It worked for my foals last year, in less than 8-12 hours their stools were completely normal.

I don't know your horses weight, but for a 9 month old that is 75-100 (guessing, I have a yearling that is much bigger and one that is right on target) I would give 6-8cc's.

Do you know the cause? (may be the rich spring grass) .

Biosponge can be found online, at some feedstores (not many) and through a vets office, you don't need a prescription for it and if your vet's office has it they will usually sell you some.

Most important thaing is to start treating it now with what you have on hand.

Good Luck,


----------

